# G750 Rumor



## AudreyMaroon (Nov 16, 2013)

There's a phone leak by some random dude in China saying that there will be a new phone from Huawei and the model name is G750.

It is said that the phone will be running on Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean and it has 5.5" Screen Size and 16MP Camera.

Anyone here have more information on the phone?


----------

